# Same shot... Different dogs.........



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Amazing! It's all about the angle and the *ears*! You captured both of them at the perfect moment...


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Great Photo. I think I have one from Leo by looks it might be around the same age...What do you think?

Must be something in the breed


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> Great Photo. I think I have one from Leo by looks it might be around the same age...What do you think?
> 
> Must be something in the breed


I same the same age or close.....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Check out this fly-by of Barrington...this might have been a similar shot to yours if I'd been standing in a different place...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I think Abbie looks like Augie!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I think Abbie looks like Augie!


That first photo is to cute


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I think Abbie looks like Augie!


I love this Augie series...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen... I agree. Abbie does look alot like Augie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres Abbie from yesterday...


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

She's getting to be such a big girl! Beautiful dog!


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww Augie is so cute... Thanks for showing the pictures.. I'm a little envious of you guys lol.. All we see if we look out our windows is snow.... snow... snow... and more snow....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the ears up in the air thing we got going on in this thread.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Heres Abbie from yesterday...


Wow, this is a nice shot. It seems rare to see Abbie standing still! She looks great! Very solid. She is a great-looking Golden.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

goldenlovers said:


> Awww Augie is so cute... Thanks for showing the pictures.. I'm a little envious of you guys lol.. All we see if we look out but those pictures are from the fall! Here is our windows is snow.... snow... snow... and more snow....



Thanks, but those pictures are from the fall! It was -7 this morning with the windchill  so I doubt you're too envious now  This is our yard yesterday:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lj how much is Augie weighting in at???? And how old is he......


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

He's at 51 lbs at 7.5 months. Does he look big? Or small?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> He's at 51 lbs at 7.5 months. Does he look big? Or small?


I was just comparing Augie size with Abbie... she 7 months old and weights 55lbs..... And I know the males are bigger, on that note I was thinking she is big.....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Thanks, but those pictures are from the fall! It was -7 this morning with the windchill  so I doubt you're too envious now  This is our yard yesterday:


LaurJen, these are excellent photos. Wow, this is a really cool thread...my two favorite Goldens on the forum!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pictures! That is really wild, so close, maybe a golden twlight photo zone. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I was just comparing Augie size with Abbie... she 7 months old and weights 55lbs..... And I know the males are bigger, on that note I was thinking she is big.....


I expect Augie to just be standard size for a male golden. There's a 5-month-old male golden in his obedience class who is about half his size, though--makes Augie look huge! The owners said he's 40 pounds, but I don't believe that's possible.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This was close to when Maggie slowed down ... so maybe she is going to be normal size for a female.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie has started slowing down already. He had been gaining a steady 1-2 pounds/week, but not this month.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is still growing pretty steady...........


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Abbie is gonna be a big girl like *The Bugg*!


----------

